# ATVs on wmas for disabled hunters



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

Can you use atvs during a wma hunt to get to a stand or get a deer out? Particularly west point wma? Dad is on a walker/wheelchair and gives out quick on the walker and we cant get the wheelchair thru the woods. Also ive heard about the wheelchair hunts... Can someone please give me as much info as possible on these? We are in coweta so west point is where the closest wma is. Are they quota drawn name type hunts how do you go about it etc...? Do yhey allow disabled hunters to use atvs? Hes always been a big time hunter but is only 48 and declining in health and wants to be in the woods soooo bad but the only place we have to hunt are wmas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## swalker1517 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry brother but no ATVs period on WMAs.


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

OH ok. Do they have areas for disabled hunters or is the only time we can really get him on a decent spot during the handicapped hunts? It just sucks because I got a decent 10pt thanksgiving hunting as a guest with my brother in law and dad was super happy but im sure both of us would have enjoyed it more if he was thereya know? Kinda wish theyd set up some kind of stand sites up just for disabled or older hunters to hunt on during the sign in and quota hunts just like everybody else. I dont think not allowing other hunters to hunt a handful of sites set aside for wheel chair access only would hurt the huntin any. seems like they would have somethin like that. I dunno reckon people only think about things like that when it hits close to home. Anyway we will get him in the woods!


----------



## James Vincent (Nov 28, 2011)

Call West Point Lake Corp of Engineers. They have a handicap hunt 
on the camping areas in dec , I think. I have hunted it before and there are some whoppers there.


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

OK thank you! How do you sign up or is it quota or what? I appreciate it!


----------



## fredw (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> OK thank you! How do you sign up or is it quota or what? I appreciate it!


Looks as if you may have missed most of the handicap hunts on WMAs this season:

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-ladies-honorary-license-wheelchair-hunts/

Next season, be sure to check out the Dalton Utilities hunts.  They offer a handicap hunt by permit and the success ratio is very good.


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

Ahh.... Its ok tho. We can still try to find a spot I reckon! Hey im sorry to be a bother but how do you know when the handicap hunts are and where and when and how to sign him up? Sorry guys! I looked for hours online last night and I just cant find much info at all as far as when and how to sign him up or anything as far as tips and tricks to help him out.


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

Hes been in a wheelchair for bout 5yrs now and im tryin to get him motivated to be active because hes losing a lot of weight and just moping around. I know its hard on him. I can see how bad he wants to do things especially hunt again but its like having to completely relearn it all a totally different way and so far everytime we go its just frustrating for him and it doesnt give him any motivation yo want yo try harder I think. He.just says things like  well I USED To be able to do this or that but not anymore. Just dont work like I used to. Which I understand is teally hard but im tryin so hard to get his spirits up about things but it just depresses him that he cant get to any good spots with me or scout or anything. Its tough and I hate seeing him struggle so much with somethin he was good at and loves. So! Im tryin to figure out how I can get his butt back after some deer!


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

I think if I can get him on a deer or at least seeing some that it will push him to relearn hunting and accept the challenge he has and beat it.


----------



## fredw (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> Ahh.... Its ok tho. We can still try to find a spot I reckon! Hey im sorry to be a bother but how do you know when the handicap hunts are and where and when and how to sign him up? Sorry guys! I looked for hours online last night and I just cant find much info at all as far as when and how to sign him up or anything as far as tips and tricks to help him out.


Get a copy of the Georgia Hunting Regs.....they will be listed in there.


----------



## fredw (Nov 28, 2011)

Online version of the regs here:

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 28, 2011)

Doesn't exactly cut and paste too well from the regs, but the dates for this year are below. I know in the past several of the hunts do allows ATV's for wheelchair bound hunters. Like Fredw said also look at Dalton Utilities for next year.

Wheelchair Dates


105
 Coosawattee-Carter’s Lake WMA
 Deer
   âœ“
 Nov. 4-6

320
 R. B. Russell SP
 Deer
   âœ“
 Dec. 6-7

5
 501
 Albany Nursery WMA
 Deer
   âœ“
 Nov. 10-13/Dec. 8-11

506
 Flint River WMA
 Deer
   âœ“
 Oct. 21-23

501
 Albany Nursery WMA
 Turkey
   âœ“
 Mar. 31-Apr. 1/Apr. 14-15/Apr. 28-29

615
 River Bend WMA
 Deer
   âœ“
 Oct. 1-2


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

AWesome! Thanks fred! Now these will have instructions on How we need to go about signing him up for next year?


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

THanks danny! Im gona write these down on paper so ill have em. I aint too good with computers. The dalton utilities is a quota hunt? Again im sorry if all these are dumb questions but I googled everything I could think of to help us but i just couldnt seem to find answers. Man I appreciate it fellas! Means a lot.


----------



## ryano (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> THanks danny! Im gona write these down on paper so ill have em. I aint too good with computers. The dalton utilities is a quota hunt? Again im sorry if all these are dumb questions but I googled everything I could think of to help us but i just couldnt seem to find answers. Man I appreciate it fellas! Means a lot.



Dalton Utilities is basically a quota hunt that doesnt honor rejections BUT the good thing is, anyone confined to a wheelchair pretty much always gets drawn as long as they send their card in on time.   D.U. WILL allow those that are confined to a wheelchair to bring their ATV just as most of the other disabled hunts do as well.

Im a hunter in a wheelchair too and have been on most all of these hunts. I will be glad to answer any questions you have


----------



## ryano (Nov 28, 2011)

Call the Army Corp of Engineers at West Point lake. They usually have a hunt the first weekend of December which will be next weekend.  Always a decent turn out and the Hunters for Christ usually feed everyone REALLY well


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

JUst checked out the regs. Thanks for posting that website. I found the wheelchair hunts. Looks like the closest one that offers a hunt is flint river I think. Well we will start readin up on it and.try to get a couple maps and getready for it fornext year! Thanks again and good luck in the 2nd rut guys!


----------



## ryano (Nov 28, 2011)

I dont know if its too late to get in on the hunt but you might wanna also check this out.

Edit: Looks like there is still a few openings! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659030&highlight=outdoors+without+limits


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

THank you ryano! I saw a post of yours before one day and was thinkin bout sendin you a message askin for some advice on how to go about preparing for as many of these as possible and what all you gota do but I didnt wana impose or anything. I appreciate you offering to help us! What kind of card do you have to send em? Do they have deadlines? I figure most of this stuff is in the reg books but I aint sure if the new one will come out early enough to get him signed up, and I dont want to misread somethin and show up at a hunt without some form or somethin and have to drive back home.


----------



## ryano (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> THank you ryano! I saw a post of yours before one day and was thinkin bout sendin you a message askin for some advice on how to go about preparing for as many of these as possible and what all you gota do but I didnt wana impose or anything. I appreciate you offering to help us! What kind of card do you have to send em? Do they have deadlines? I figure most of this stuff is in the reg books but I aint sure if the new one will come out early enough to get him signed up, and I dont want to misread somethin and show up at a hunt without some form or somethin and have to drive back home.



Dalton Utilities requires all entries to be on a plain white post card. Their hunts are not listed in the regulations but will usually show up on their website around late July or early August or so  

The other disabled hunts on the WMAs will have specific instructions on how to apply in the regulations book

You are NOT imposing my friend!  PM me anytime    We need more wheelchair hunters to show up at these hunts!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> wma   wants to be in the woods soooo bad but the only place we have to hunt are wmas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.



80yota............. Not trying to be nosey, but why dont you and he get on a club so he can hunt anytime yall want to ??


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

Money. We want to but really cant afford it right now. RYANO! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I called those numbers and spoke with Mr. Charles Adams and he told me to call Mr. Kirk Thomas and I left him a message, Mr. Adams said all I would have to do is get em to send me papetwork and fill it out! Man.... I dont know if you know how much I appreciate that. That was an awesome thing of you to do giving me their number! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

SOrry milkman not tryin to be short but right now mo.ey is tight and im gona be a newly wed in 12days. Were takin my dad huntin for our anniversary thanks to RYANO!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2011)

swalker1517 said:


> Sorry brother but no ATVs period on WMAs.



Well I ran into someone who had permission to ride one on a WMA during turkey season. This guy turkey hunted on crutches because he lost one leg in a motorcycle wreck. I know for a fact that he had permission because he parked his truck with the ramps let down close to the check in station and the game warden was there everyday.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have a look here..... There do numerous disabled hunts each year.

http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/wp-owl/?page_id=14


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Well I ran into someone who had permission to ride one on a WMA during turkey season. This guy turkey hunted on crutches because he lost one leg in a motorcycle wreck. I know for a fact he had permission because he parked his truck with the ramps let down close to check in station and the game warden was there everyday.



I think the regs now state ATVs are legal on roadways on WMA's, unless posted otherwise at the station.


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

MAn! I found exactly what I was needing! Thank yall all for helpin point me in the right direction! Im so dang happy right now! I dont know what to say or do! Wow. Just wow. OWL seems like a great organization and im very grateful to you for helping me find them. Thank you a million times!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> SOrry milkman not tryin to be short but right now mo.ey is tight and im gona be a newly wed in 12days. Were takin my dad huntin for our anniversary thanks to RYANO!



Understood, no offense taken.    Glad to see you are helping you dad get out there. I understand money is tight for everyone now........... read the ads that will flood our leases forum in a few weeks.  You may find something closeby that will work for  yall.

Best of luck with helping your dad get his hunt back going. you are to be congratulated.


----------



## 80yota (Nov 28, 2011)

WEll my phone is dyin and I aint hit a lick at work in an hour so im gona get off for a while and start plannin this out for us. Ill be back on later to show my fiance. Thank you all very much and God bless!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> MAn! I found exactly what I was needing! Thank yall all for helpin point me in the right direction! Im so dang happy right now! I dont know what to say or do! Wow. Just wow. OWL seems like a great organization and im very grateful to you for helping me find them. Thank you a million times!



It is a great organization with a great group of people who make it possible.


----------



## ryano (Nov 28, 2011)

80yota said:


> Money. We want to but really cant afford it right now. RYANO! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I called those numbers and spoke with Mr. Charles Adams and he told me to call Mr. Kirk Thomas and I left him a message, Mr. Adams said all I would have to do is get em to send me papetwork and fill it out! Man.... I dont know if you know how much I appreciate that. That was an awesome thing of you to do giving me their number! Thank you soooo much!



You are very welcome   Look forward to meeting you and your dad at the hunt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 28, 2011)

Good to talk with you 80yota. Send me an email to owlhunt@att.net and I will get him on the list. Looking forward to meeting every one.


----------

